# Male scratching



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

My male has a wound on his head, originally from when the female was beating him up a little. I seperated them up and it seemed to be getting better. Checked on him today and he seems to be scratching it open again. Is there anything i can do to stop him from scratching or for him to heal better?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

The vet will probably have something that'll make it less itchy and heal quicker. Wounds often get itchy when healing


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

They don't see mice at the vets near me


----------

